# Soil Testing Resources



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

* Here are some soil testing resources. *

* http://www.extension.iastate.edu/Publications/PM287.pdf*

*http://www.soiltesting.okstate.edu/Extn_Pub/F-2207web.pdf*

*http://www.soil.ncsu.edu/publications/Soilfacts/AG-439-30/*

*http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/crops/00500.html*

*http://counties.uwex.edu/outagamie/files/2012/04/sampling-soils-for-testing.pdf*

*ftp://ftp-fc.sc.egov.usda.gov/NSSC/Field_Book/FieldBookVer2.pdf*


----------

